

The AA is out of step with research on addiction - sizzle
http://aeon.co/magazine/being-human/the-aa-is-out-of-step-with-research-on-addiction/

======
joeclark77
The article is question-begging with multiple quotes like this:

"Her multiple relapses, according to recent science, are no ethical or moral
failing – no failure of will. Instead, they are the brain reigniting the
neurological and chemical pathways of addiction."

Why the assumption that the _will_ is made irrelevant by the fact that brain
chemistry exists? Are they really suggesting that AA never realized there was
a "mind over matter" struggle in recovering from addiction, just because the
"matter" wasn't as well understood when AA started?

Author seems to take for granted that all readers share his radically
materialistic metaphysics in which "mind _is_ matter". But that's not the real
problem. The real problem with this article is his arrogant implication that
the reason the AA doesn't agree with him because it's simply never _heard_
about his self-evidently superior, childish modern philosophy.

